# Paramedic watches family die in accident



## ffemt8978 (Mar 14, 2012)

http://www.iol.co.za/dailynews/news/paramedic-sees-family-die-in-crash-1.1254259

My condolences to him and his family.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 14, 2012)

wow my heart goes out to everyone involved. how terrible.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 14, 2012)

Awful. My thoughts are with the medic and his family during this difficult time.


----------



## Steveb (Mar 16, 2012)

Wow....


----------



## Ackmaui (Mar 16, 2012)

That is so terrible.. Thoughts and prayers to the family.


----------



## shfd739 (Mar 16, 2012)

Thoughts to this family and medic as this will be a very rough time.

A few years ago a coworker responded to a wreck that involved his wife, mother and daughter whom had been a street racing drunk driver. His mom was DOA, the wife and daughter survived. I was the second unit on scene..talk about a hard night.


----------



## firetender (Mar 16, 2012)

*Very sobering*

It comes down to none of us is immune. It's news like this that gets us to pray before we remember we don't pray!


----------

